# Dont know what I have?



## Taping (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, 
so
3 months ago I had a marijuana related panic attack... just didn't like the feeling that much..
got out of it fine.. went on life as usual..
continued with my idiotic lifestyle (3 hours of sleep, not eating meals, stressful student life, etc.)
(however, i have stayed away from almost all stimulants)

Anyways, 3 weeks later.. had a panic attack.. 
my stress anxiety level was so high after it that even my mother saying i had to clean the dishes would put me into a close panic attack, anything stressful or negative! I got so scared! Anyways, the baserline anxiety level has gone down... but i still have these symptoms:
Sweaty hands, severe heart palpitations (one that even hurt a tad), electric feet, fatigue, tiredness, dry eyes, sensitivity to light, feeling hot, hot flushes,
depersonalization and derealization, hand tingling, pulse feeling in hands, cold hands and feet, sweating (occasinally), depth perception felt wrong, moodiness,
general nervousness, caught myself doing nervous twitches such as jaw movements and hand tapping, and I've had these symptoms (+more common anxiety symptoms) for the last 3 months. (aND SORRY I FORGOT TO MENTION I GET A BUTTERFLY STOMACH FEELING EVERY 30 MINS TO HOUR)

Anyways,
these symptoms have lasted for the last 2 months, all getting much better.. lessening in severity (I have not had derealization and my depersonalization feelings are very minimal) (they sorta fade into the backround) butI DONT KNOW WHY I HAVE THEM!?!!?
i DONT HAVE ANY PSYCHOLOGICAL THOUGHT PATTERN THAT PUTS ME INTO THEM! IM 99.9999999 PERCENT SURE THEY'RE MEDICALLY CAUSED!
BUT IM SCARED I HAVE DEPERSONALIZATION DISORDER (the only anxious thought ive really had lately)
do you guys think i have it?!!?! will i have it for the rest of my life?!!??!? i dont ahve them 24/7 and they've felt better i guess but im still worried!

What do you think the medical causes for these symptoms could be?!?!
and anyone who has depersonalization disorder do you have them hand in hand with any other anxiety symptoms?
Do you think I have depersonalization disorder?!!

THANKS FOR ANY RESPONSES

YOURS TRULY


----------

